# I need a rackmount chasis custom built.



## coreyman (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a 3d model of a 4u rackmount chasis with pretty good detail and I need someone to build me a prototype. Who/Where should I go to? Do all of the chasis vendors make their own with their own equipment or do they all use some sort of central place that specializes in making these?


----------



## Francisco (Feb 7, 2015)

Normally they go to a sheet metal shop with a full CAD file and get it made, it won't be cheap.

Are you needing it for 'very high drive capacity'? If so, backblaze has a custom chassis that holds a retarded amount of storage: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/petabytes-on-a-budget-how-to-build-cheap-cloud-storage-2/

Francisco


----------



## coreyman (Feb 7, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Normally they go to a sheet metal shop with a full CAD file and get it made, it won't be cheap.
> 
> 
> Are you needing it for 'very high drive capacity'? If so, backblaze has a custom chassis that holds a retarded amount of storage: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/petabytes-on-a-budget-how-to-build-cheap-cloud-storage-2/
> ...


Without getting into too much detail it is sort of like a blade server, but without the expensive blade server vendors. I've created the model in sketchup to the millimeter precision (it can be exported to AutoCAD)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 7, 2015)

Check with a local CNC Shop.  Problem is CNC will also be expensive.  

Tldr: Don't expect it cheap if you're planning on manufacturing at an individual unit level.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 7, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Check with a local CNC Shop.  Problem is CNC will also be expensive.
> 
> Tldr: Don't expect it cheap if you're planning on manufacturing at an individual unit level.



Well yes I definitely want an individual unit to start with because there could be some issues that need to be sorted with it.

Do you think I could get it done around $300? (Probably wouldn't even use a whole sheet of metal in lay flat dimensions.).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 7, 2015)

coreyman said:


> Well yes I definitely want an individual unit to start with because there could be some issues that need to be sorted with it.
> 
> Do you think I could get it done around $300? (Probably wouldn't even use a whole sheet of metal in lay flat dimensions.).


If we're talking flat metal then you're probably going to want to look more into cold-formed manufacturing.  I can't give you a price estimate since this isn't my specialty (unless we're talking the strength and design of a steel beam for construction purposes).


----------



## coreyman (Feb 7, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> If we're talking flat metal then you're probably going to want to look more into cold-formed manufacturing.  I can't give you a price estimate since this isn't my specialty (unless we're talking the strength and design of a steel beam for construction purposes).



Yea i was assuming they would use flat metal and put some folded bends for strength, although I am no expert.


----------



## mikho (Feb 7, 2015)

coreyman said:


> Well yes I definitely want an individual unit to start with because there could be some issues that need to be sorted with it.
> 
> 
> Do you think I could get it done around $300? (Probably wouldn't even use a whole sheet of metal in lay flat dimensions.).



Depends on where you live and the shop you ask.


If you have a large amount of metal shops around it tends to be cheaper then if there is only one.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 7, 2015)

mikho said:


> Depends on where you live and the shop you ask.
> 
> 
> If you have a large amount of metal shops around it tends to be cheaper then if there is only one.


Well I've already been up too late working on this project so I'm headed to bed for now, but keep the ideas rolling!


----------



## pcan (Feb 7, 2015)

Try to minimize the number of foldings, because for low-volume production they need to be manually done by a worker on the press brake machine: a slow, expensive and low-precision process. Holes and straight cuttings will be done automatically and very precisely by a laser cutting or water jet cutting machine. You need to specify the type of metal. If you go for inox steel your chassis will be shiny and stiff; galvanizing and painting aren't needed, but edges will be dangerously razor sharp. Aluminium is another choice that don't need painting, but you will need some thickness. If you go for the usual iron sheet, ask for a rust-protected type and be aware that rust will always form on the cutted face, unless paint is applied.

Your file will be imported in the CAM software and will be adjusted by the machine technician to fit the process/machine and material constraints. Keep geometry simple, or be prepared to get some dimensional errors at the first trial. Don't know where you are, but 300$ will not get you very far where I am.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 7, 2015)

pcan said:


> Try to minimize the number of foldings, because for low-volume production they need to be manually done by a worker on the press brake machine: a slow, expensive and low-precision process. Holes and straight cuttings will be done automatically and very precisely by a laser cutting or water jet cutting machine. You need to specify the type of metal. If you go for inox steel your chassis will be shiny and stiff; galvanizing and painting aren't needed, but edges will be dangerously razor sharp. Aluminium is another choice that don't need painting, but you will need some thickness. If you go for the usual iron sheet, ask for a rust-protected type and be aware that rust will always form on the cutted face, unless paint is applied.
> 
> Your file will be imported in the CAM software and will be adjusted by the machine technician to fit the process/machine and material constraints. Keep geometry simple, or be prepared to get some dimensional errors at the first trial. Don't know where you are, but 300$ will not get you very far where I am.


Well if $300 isn't going to get me very far I may as well go get some fiberglass and start work on my own and not even bother with steel/metal.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 7, 2015)

coreyman said:


> Well if $300 isn't going to get me very far I may as well go get some fiberglass and start work on my own and not even bother with steel/metal.


That's probably what's going to happen.  Manufacturing for 300 dollars isn't probably going to happen, especially since the machines you'll want to work with are incredibly expensive and "borrowing it" to make your chassis isn't really an option (the longer that machine isn't doing anything productive the more money they're losing).  

See if they have a metal shop or something nearby and local.  I recall one guy telling me his city had something like a membership-esque metal shop for hobbyists and just people who want to use it.  Everyone pays a monthly fee and they get like a certain amount of hours using the machine (and the people there can send you in the right direction in terms of making your sketchup into an actual manufactured good).


----------



## coreyman (Feb 7, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> That's probably what's going to happen.  Manufacturing for 300 dollars isn't probably going to happen, especially since the machines you'll want to work with are incredibly expensive and "borrowing it" to make your chassis isn't really an option (the longer that machine isn't doing anything productive the more money they're losing).
> 
> See if they have a metal shop or something nearby and local.  I recall one guy telling me his city had something like a membership-esque metal shop for hobbyists and just people who want to use it.  Everyone pays a monthly fee and they get like a certain amount of hours using the machine (and the people there can send you in the right direction in terms of making your sketchup into an actual manufactured good).


My city only has like a population of 100,000 so I doubt something like that exists here. I will be going to the different local shops around and talking to them still and see if anyone can provide me with some services.

I've also already contacted athena power to see if they can do anything for me. (I buy chassis from them already.)


----------



## pcan (Feb 7, 2015)

I believe that 300$ may not be enough for a professional full custom metal chassis because the manufacturing of this kind of complex metal parts is a iterative process. You start with some technical drawing, then the machine shop expert will suggest modifications to build the part in a reasonable amount of time and money with the tools at hand. You will be lucky to have a working design at second iteration. Prices and complexity are a lot lower if your design is fully or primarily composed of flat parts to be bolted togheter, because these will come out straight from the sheet metal cutting machine, usually with a good tolerance. Look around, and you will find that most prototype/low volume metal cases are built this way.

I guess you don't plan to use a solid copper metal sheet, therefore the size of the part is not the driving cost for your prototype; the machine tooling time is. Again, you may be lucky and find a metal shop that is already mass producing with a tooling compatible with your part. If you aren't in a hurry, they may fit your nesting between two production lots.

Edit: I believe you are thinking a solution like this http://www.server8.it/index.php?page=home&lang=EN&type=


----------



## qps (Feb 7, 2015)

You might look into the SuperMicro Microcloud.  The Avoton Atoms are available you can get an E3 version as well.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 7, 2015)

pcan said:


> I believe that 300$ may not be enough for a professional full custom metal chassis because the manufacturing of this kind of complex metal parts is a iterative process. You start with some technical drawing, then the machine shop expert will suggest modifications to build the part in a reasonable amount of time and money with the tools at hand. You will be lucky to have a working design at second iteration. Prices and complexity are a lot lower if your design is fully or primarily composed of flat parts to be bolted togheter, because these will come out straight from the sheet metal cutting machine, usually with a good tolerance. Look around, and you will find that most prototype/low volume metal cases are built this way.
> 
> 
> I guess you don't plan to use a solid copper metal sheet, therefore the size of the part is not the driving cost for your prototype; the machine tooling time is. Again, you may be lucky and find a metal shop that is already mass producing with a tooling compatible with your part. If you aren't in a hurry, they may fit your nesting between two production lots.
> ...


Yes that's similar to what I've designed but mine is only 4u and holds mini itx boards. Plus that one is almost 1000 Euros - I'd rather put the money into my own R&D.


----------



## pbgben (Feb 7, 2015)

It may be worth buying a cheap case form china, and remove the internal bits you don't need, then use acrylic/wood to build your prototype.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 8, 2015)

pbgben said:


> It may be worth buying a cheap case form china, and remove the internal bits you don't need, then use acrylic/wood to build your prototype.


There are cheaper ones right here at home.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811148058

You are right though - I could cut out the front and back of this chasis, and have the CNC shop just do two "bolt on" pieces for me - a lot less material and work for them.


----------



## Coastercraze (Feb 8, 2015)

Two places I know that do custom cases are http://www.protocase.com and http://www.mountainmods.com

Mountain Mods probably won't do rackmounts though, as they're more geared around towers and water cooling stuff.

Protocase is probably your best bet.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 8, 2015)

Coastercraze said:


> Two places I know that do custom cases are http://www.protocase.com and http://www.mountainmods.com
> 
> Mountain Mods probably won't do rackmounts though, as they're more geared around towers and water cooling stuff.
> 
> Protocase is probably your best bet.



Thanks - protocase pricing really gives me something to compare to for my local shops.


----------



## JahAGR (Feb 8, 2015)

Check out Par-Metal in NJ: http://www.par-metal.com/

They do standard 3 and 4U cases but I believe they will customize them. Looked at them for another project and prices were pretty good IIRC


----------



## willie (Feb 8, 2015)

We did this where I used to work, we got 1U enclosures made and they were stupidly expensive, way over $300 each even though we got a couple thousand of them IIRC.  They cost more than the computer stuff inside the box.  I think the idea was that the cost was supposed to decrease as quantity kept going up (like past 10k units), but we ended up switching to a different design before that happened.  Overall I don't think custom enclosures are a great plan, and $300 in small quantity is wishful thinking.  There are plenty of 4U storage server enclosures available these days, that hold tons of drives, either 3.5" or 2.5" or both.  There's blade enclosures too.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 8, 2015)

willie said:


> We did this where I used to work, we got 1U enclosures made and they were stupidly expensive, way over $300 each even though we got a couple thousand of them IIRC.  They cost more than the computer stuff inside the box.  I think the idea was that the cost was supposed to decrease as quantity kept going up (like past 10k units), but we ended up switching to a different design before that happened.  Overall I don't think custom enclosures are a great plan, and $300 in small quantity is wishful thinking.  There are plenty of 4U storage server enclosures available these days, that hold tons of drives, either 3.5" or 2.5" or both.  There's blade enclosures too.


You got ripped off. If you had a couple thousand made then there is no way in hell it should have cost that much. I've already got a quote for around $400 from a place mentioned previously in the thread for a 4u chasis. I think a local shop can do it cheaper honestly - they could probably use the money.


----------



## zomgmike (Feb 23, 2015)

I hate to suggest something that requires a heavy redesign, but maybe you can work from the angle of remodeling an older-style 4u chassis that you can find on ebay.  So rather than start from scratch, you can find a similar looking chassis on ebay and modify it.

Building an entire chassis requires equipment and a skillset that you might not have.  Remodeling a chassis may be accomplished with a few basic tools, like a dremel and a drill.  Chassis like this used to be widely used 10+ years ago and might be at the point in their lifecycle where you can aquire them cheap.  It sounds like a blank canvas for what you're doing.


----------



## coreyman (Feb 23, 2015)

zomgmike said:


> I hate to suggest something that requires a heavy redesign, but maybe you can work from the angle of remodeling an older-style 4u chassis that you can find on ebay.  So rather than start from scratch, you can find a similar looking chassis on ebay and modify it.
> 
> Building an entire chassis requires equipment and a skillset that you might not have.  Remodeling a chassis may be accomplished with a few basic tools, like a dremel and a drill.  Chassis like this used to be widely used 10+ years ago and might be at the point in their lifecycle where you can aquire them cheap.  It sounds like a blank canvas for what you're doing.


I know I don't have the equipment or skillset - that's why I'm looking to hire someone that does.


----------



## MartinD (Feb 24, 2015)

Maybe it's just me but it sounds like metal workers and fabricators in the US are greedy as hell.

There's a metal fabricators just along the road from me in the industrial unit and they've made parts for me before - some based on sketchup drawings and some on 'back-of-a-fag-packet' drawings. A 4u chassis wouldn't cost me more than £150 I reckon.

Maybe you need to find a more agreeable fabricator/metal shop?


----------



## drmike (Feb 24, 2015)

MartinD said:


> Maybe it's just me but it sounds like metal workers and fabricators in the US are greedy as hell.


No it's universally that way among industrialized nations of wealth and middle class. I suspect you could even find a lot of high pricing in China.

I was working on a custom case 5~ years ago for mini form factor boards and lots of them.   I could find a local blue collar metal shop, but whole rails and up to DC level finish would be refinement and cost.  Small things would add up.

At one point I contacted a company in the UK who had blueprints and designs online and had built and shipped units.  A 4U unit, just the case $2600 USD.  Needless to say, I scrapped that idea.

I find it routinely hard to find professional services for reasonable rates in most blue collar fields. 

Heck I went looking for an auger motor a few weeks ago and the manufacturer doesn't deal with the public.  I can contact the manufacturer of the device this goes in, but they will upcharge handsomely.  So that, when I get to it is finding the master distributor / sales agent outsource person and find warehouse they stock such.  But often, even that is a hassle, as those places don't sell to the public which then means back to the sales agent for another referral.  Probably a $35 part that they'll end up squeezing $100+ out of me for.

I must have spent 2 weeks years back trying to find regional source for kevlar belts to a certain spec.  Knew the model, manufacturer, etc.  Horror finding someone that would sell to public.  Had another similar experience with HVAC piping of all things.

It's a protection racket and the high prices are them often sizing up your wallet which I find insulting.  Price should be similar for any five different people, not ad hoc justified by their perceived value of the collection of coins in your purse.


----------

